# heads up display



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

*head up display*

Does the 2004 530i have the option head up display???
vern


----------



## kazman (Mar 29, 2004)

vern said:


> Does the 2004 530i have the option heads up display???
> vern


Yes..I have the '04 530i and use the HUD in conjunction with NAV and it's brilliant.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

vern said:


> Does the 2004 530i have the option heads up display???
> vern


Not to seem nit-picky, but it's actually "Head-up" display, and not "Head's-up" display.

Yes, but you have to get the NAV system as a prerequisite. It's awesome, especially when you are using NAV to get somewhere. The turn-by-turn instructions are right on the HUD.

-MrB


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

mrbelk said:


> Not to seem nit-picky, but it's actually "Head-up" display, and not "Head's-up" display.
> 
> Yes, but you have to get the NAV system as a prerequisite. It's awesome, especially when you are using NAV to get somewhere. The turn-by-turn instructions are right on the HUD.
> 
> -MrB


Thanks for the reply. (HEAD UP DISPLAY).
vern


----------



## bobby13 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Hud*

Does anyone know if the HUD can be installed by a dealer in an e60 with NAV ?


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

bobby13 said:


> Does anyone know if the HUD can be installed by a dealer in an e60 with NAV ?


I doubt that very seriously. I'm sure it can be done, but you would have to replace your windscreen and dashboard, install the LCD projector equipment (screen, mirrors, controller module, etc) in the new dashboard, install the button next to the headlight dial, recode the iDrive software, and on and on.

Technically it might be possible, but it would probably cost several thousand dollars.

-MrB


----------



## bobby13 (Jun 18, 2004)

ok, thanks for the response. Maybe the next time.


----------



## Not_Applicable (Aug 1, 2004)

I don't know why it's available in the 5 series but not on the 6 series yet?


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Not_Applicable said:


> I don't know why it's available in the 5 series but not on the 6 series yet?


Simple, take a look at the windshield angle of the 2 cars.

BMW is having some difficulty to make the HUD to display properly on the 6er due to the lower angular geometry of the 6er. :eeps:

Now you know why 

cheers,

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

Not_Applicable said:


> I don't know why it's available in the 5 series but not on the 6 series yet?


It is a option in the 645 ci.
vern


----------



## mrajan (Aug 10, 2004)

I have been to the dealers here in Detroit and they dont have a car where they have the HUD option. I need to get a demo before deciding if I should have one. Please help.


----------

